

Windows 8 To Have Built-in PDF Reader, Platform Independent Apps - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/04/06/windows-8-pdf-immersive-appx/

======
buster
Funny to see the "return" of pdf for Windows, after the failed experiment that
was .xps.

